# 1998 Loss of power



## Artie56789 (Jul 23, 2011)

had code 0303 and some other code for an O2 sensor. car was loosing power on highway. was running fine under 1700rpm. Jerking at about 3k rpm and would not go past 3k. Took out 3rd spark plug and had a little oil on it. Cleaned off the oil, car ran better for 300 miles. Coolant is clean. Now loosing power again. No error codes yet. No oil either. Also when I come to a complete stop my rpms drop to about 500 and car starts jerking a bit. If I put it into park from there rpms go back to 750 and the car idles fine. Also car jerks when slowly rolling in bumper-to-bumper traffic.


I've been trying to find answers online but no luck yet. Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you haven't done a general tune-up, it should be done now.
- replace spark plugs
- replace fuel filter
- replace air filter
- check distributor cap/rotor, replace if need be


----------

